# DIY In Ground Sprinkler



## Jjtitus098 (6 mo ago)

I have an idea for an in ground sprinkler and wanted to get opinions from people who do this better than me. I'm basing my idea off the quick connect hose systems. I'd like to install Rainbird rotors with their tubing. Instead of having the tubing go up straight into the faucet, I'd like to hide quick connect adapters for each zone I'd have. I wouldn't be able to use a timer so I'd need to move the hose around anyways due to where my faucet is. Do you guys think an idea like this would work? Any issues with doing this?


----------



## wingless (Jan 28, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

That sounds like a great plan.

Please select the best location for a video camera to capture this process, create a fast motion video, append the Benny Hill audio track, then share it to all of us bored forum members.

Create the video on the first pass, because it is unlikely this process will be repeated multiple times.

IMO, a garden hose / sprinkler is useful for something that only needs to be done in the very low single digit quantities.

If the desired outcome is normal irrigation, such as for watering the lawn, then "bite the bullet", select a system, MAKE A PLAN using a property map and install per normal standards.


----------

